# What do you expect from a Barn Manager?



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Just wondering.
I may become one if I ever move up in the world.:roll:
Don't mangers get like free board for one horse or something?
Or what do managers do for you?
I work at a pretty layed back boarding barn where we're all just one big happy family, as crazy as that sounds. lol
So our manager doesn't to much except for paper work, drives the tractor(since it's older than dirt, and no one else knows how to drive it... yet), and a few other manager-y things.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Our barn manager is the owner, so he does stalls, feeds, keeps up on maintenance in the barn, turns the arena, present during farrier visits, checks in on guests when they visit, answers any questions, turnout on horses, aids if you have any problems with your horse (but not like training). Um that's about it I suppose.


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

Same as above for me .. my barn manager is the owner  She's a great lady.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

The barn manager is the owner also for me... but I expect them to be able to take care of my horse:

clean stalls/turnouts
feed
water
check for sickness/lameness 
has good knowledge on horses 
If they have horses they should be in good health as well
should be easy to talk to/address concerns

Since she got sick I have been doing a lot more around there...like cleaning the barn. Her husband doesnt clean, he will feed and water... I have to handle her horses now as well as mine. I dont fully mind it just sucks that it gets dark so fast. But this summer April managed to cut her leg up, the BO applied the bandages to it, hand walked her for me, and just generally kept an eye out. It made me feel good that she cared.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

What you do depends on how many people you have working for you and how many horses you have. If you have a groom to turn out, feed, and muck you'll have more time to do other things! Some duties are:

-ordering feed and bedding
-ensuring the quality of feed and bedding is high
-scheduling removal of maure
-mending fences
-training horses
-scheduling vet and farrier appointments
-maintaining records of the horses
-balancing the bank account
-advertising
-ensuring insurance is up to date and your barn meets its requirements
-dealing with unhappy clients
-teaching lessons
-thinking of ways to save money
-keeping up with the industry
-studying new techniques and products
-finding ways to improve the horses' health and happiness
-repair bandages, blankets, equipment
-deal with unhappy or unproductive workers

That is a list of some of the stuff I did as assistant barn manager. There is always something to be cleaned, organized, repaired, or ordered.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

BeauReba said:


> What you do depends on how many people you have working for you and how many horses you have. If you have a groom to turn out, feed, and muck you'll have more time to do other things! Some duties are:
> 
> -ordering feed and bedding
> -ensuring the quality of feed and bedding is high
> ...


Agreed! Could not of said it better myself.
It is even more fun when you own your own place and you are barn owner, manager, groom, maintanence man all in one!!! I only usually have one other horse here at a time to train that is not mine, so there is not much point in hiring someone else to work for me, even though it would be nice to have someone else do some of the dirty work (like cleaning stalls) on the nights I am to tired and don't want to do it.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

my lets use use the water, field, school, stables etc. we're diy so has nothing to do with the horses. tell the truth i think it is he's slightly afriad of them but with the problems in farming here he knew he'd have to exband his business.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

At my barn we have 2 BO's (they are husband & wife) & they are the barn managers as well.  
I think they should check for any lameness, keep a farrier list (my BO's always have a list for the farrier on what horse's feet need to be done, they always check their hooves), feeding, watering, keeping things updated (like medicine & stuff), cleaning, they do teach lessons sometimes as well (although we have like 3-4 trainers), maitenence, etc. Pretty much all that everyone else said above.


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

I really expect a barn owner/manager to be a good communicator and deal with issues that arise at the barn. They can take the best care of the horses, but if they lack people skills then there will be problems!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

My barn managers are a husband & wife who own the barn, which is on the same property as their house. They are so great. They do so much for us ....

- fixing fences
- using the tractors (for leveling riding arena, etc)
- putting out round bales in the paddocks
- all around fixing
- deworming
- bringing the horses in on cold/rainy/snowy nights
- organizing spring vaccines and teeth work 
- buying hay, bedding and grain
- offer use of trailer for a fee
- teaching lessons
- letting us hangout in their house

That's all I can think of for now!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have a barn manager since I don't board my horses but here's my thoughts on what one should be.
1. Knowledgeable about horses and their care able to spot a lame or ill horse and know what needs to be done whether treating it themselves or calling a vet in the event the owner cannot get there
2. Business minded but not so much that all they see is dollars & cents.
3. Communication communication communication
4. Good listening skills and open mindedness not bent on their way is the only way things should be done.
5. Caring about the horses genuine well being 
6. Attentiveness-to what goes on and around the barn 
7. Good sense of humor no one likes working with a cranky grouch
8. Patience for dealing with the horses and their owners
9. Legal knowledge of barn management
10. Excellent book keeping/record keeping skills

That's just a few of what I feel is important


----------

